# Eigenarten von Moderlieschen



## Teichforum.info (19. Aug. 2004)

Schönen guten Morgen,

in meinem 1,5 Wochen alten Teich wurden mir 7 __ Moderlieschen eingesetzt, worunter 2 Stück sind, die noch sehr klein sind.
Auf einer Seite des Teiches habe ich mit Bruchstein versucht, einen künstlichen Wasserfall zu bauen, der auf einem Stein endet und das Wasser dann zurück in den Teich fliesst. 
Was ich allerdings nicht verstehe sind die zwei kleinen Moderlieschen, die ständig gegen die Strömung versuchen anzuschwimmen und auf den Stein zu springen. Kann mir jemand sagen, was es mit diesem Verhalten auf sich hat?
Hier noch ein Foto, auf dem ich versuchte dieses Verhalten festzuhalten.


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Aug. 2004)

Hallo Nefe,

in einen noch keine zwei Wochen alten Teich (von Bepflanzung sieht man zwar nichts, sie kann aber vorhanden sein: Wie viele Pflanzen sind denn im Teich ? Vernünftig verwurzelt können sie noch nicht sein...) mit 600 Litern Volumen hast Du 7 __ Moderlieschen, zusätzlich (wie viele denn davon ?) Shubunkins und schliesslich noch zwei weitere Fische offenbar nur nach Optik eingesetzt    

Die armen Tiere  :!:  Du schreibst allerdings "wurden mir eingesetzt" - würdest Du Dir auch Schafe oder Ziegen auf's Grundstück stellen lassen ? Leider ist es eine verbreitete Unart, Teichbesitzern ungefragt Fische in den Teich zu setzen. Dagegen sollte man sich konsequent wehren !

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Aug. 2004)

Hallo Stefan,

nein nein nein, ist nicht so, daß da einfach einer vorbei kam, und Fische ablud und als ich morgens aufwachte, diese einfach da waren.

Ursprüngliche Planung war nur eine Terasse, aus der eine Terasse mit einem kleinen Teich wurde und nun ist es eine Terasse mit einem Teich und insgesamt 11 Fischen   

Bepflanzung ist eine Mini-Seerose, die auch schon Blätter entwickelt und gestern erst einmal umgetopft wurde ein __ Rohrkolben und eine Binse ¿ (Ironie) die sich von den __ Enten, die im Teich des Hausbesitzers wohnen, erholen und neu austreiben. Der Teich wird sehr wahrscheinlich noch vergrössert, da die tiefste Stelle nur 34 cm beträgt. (Anbei noch ein Foto)

Die vier neuen Fische (Schbunk... und die zwei, deren Namen ich nochmal erfragen muss) habe ich nach ausgiebiger Beratung in einem Aquarium-Geschäft gekauft.

Trotzdem würde ich mich natürlich über eine Antwort zu meiner Frage freuen


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Aug. 2004)

*...*

Hallo Nefe,

unabhängig der Größe und Alter deiner "Pfütze" mit dem Besatz kann ich mir das mit der Strömung schon erklären, sie schwimmen genau wie die __ Stichlinge gerne gegen die Strömung, anzuschauen in jedem kleinen Bächlein um die Ecke. Bloss warum sie rausspringen wollen kann ich mir nicht erklären, meine sind auf jeden Fall nicht gewillt, abzuhauen  8) 

PS: Dein Pic des "Wasserläufers" in deinem Alter sollte ein __ Rückenschwimmer sein, geh mal gucken


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Aug. 2004)

hubsalla... das hab ich mal schnell geändert, danke... war reines Wunschdenken


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Aug. 2004)

hallo neffe,

was tust du mit den fischen im winter - bei 34cm tiefe haben sie keine überlenscance ! und im sommer dürfte er sich erheblich erhitzen.

desweiteren ist dein (teich) zur fischhaltung, nach deiner beschreibung, absolut ungeeignet. wenn schon fische - dann nur kleinwüchsige wie die moderließchen oder elritzen - aber ganz sicher nichts größeres.

viele fische lieben es gegen die stömung zu schwimmen - u.a. moderließchen - das hochspringen könnte ihrem wandertrieb entsprechen - fische wandern gegen den strom auch stromschnellen hoch - künstliche fischtreppen sind genauso aufgebaut , diese werden von menschenhand immer dort aufgebaut wo z.b. stauwehre das natürliche wandern von fischen verhindern würden.

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Aug. 2004)

nachdem ich ja in einem speziellen Geschäft für Fische und deren Bedarf war, und dem "Verkäufer" eingehendst erzählte, wie mein Teich ausschaut, welche Maße er hat, usw. Bekam ich von ihm diese Sprudelkugeln... Die 2 Kugeln sind so runde Bälle, die an eine Art "Kompressor" angeschlossen sind, und ständig Sauerstoff in den Teich pusten... das ganze ist dann auch noch regulierbar, sodaß sich im Winter wohl beide "Bälle" an einem zentrierten Platz befinden sollen und sich somit keine Eisschicht bildet.

Ursprünglich hatte ich ein Aquarium in Erwägung gezogen, in dem die Fische überwintern.


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Aug. 2004)

bei 34cm tiefe überleben fische auch nicht mit blubbermännern  :cry: 

wechsel den teichladen


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Aug. 2004)

Hallo Nefe,

hast natürlich recht, eine Antwort war ich schuldig geblieben. Ist aber auch nicht so einfach, wie die Antworten der anderen zeigen. __ Moderlieschen kommen (lt. G.H. Staniek) ursprünglich aus fliessenden Gewässern oder aus sauerstoffreichen stehenden Gewässern, die durch Fliessgewässer verbunden sind. In Deutschland ist es jetzt doch recht warm - sehr sauerstoffreich kann ein neu angelegter Teich von 34 cm da nicht sein. So werden sich die Moderlieschen die Strömung suchen und ihr entgegenzuchwimmen suchen. Wie die anderen ja auch schon vermutet haben.

Ich kann Jürgen in seinen weiteren Aussagen nur beipflichten.

Übrigens: Der kleine Teich sieht sehr hübsch aus. Er wird sich mit der Zeit auch sicher noch weiter entwickeln (Pflanzenwachstum). Den Fischbesatz halte ich aber nach wie vor für zu hoch: Die Moderlieschen werden sich stark vermehren. Und an Teichbiologie _kann _nach 1 1/2 Wochen noch fast nichts existieren. 

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Aug. 2004)

> Und an Teichbiologie kann nach 1 1/2 Wochen noch fast nichts existieren.



Nein, da hast Du recht, außer den Algen wuchert derzeit nichts bei mir   weswegen jetzt gestern zu dem ganzen Kabelgestrüpp auch noch eine Filteranlage mit UVC kaufte... ich glaub, ich hab so ziemlich alles bei meinem Teich falsch gemacht, was nur falsch zu machen war/ist  :cry: .. Einziger Trost ist, daß ich durch das grüne Wasser doch ab und zu einen Fisch sehen kann, was ich bei einer Höchsttiefe von 35 cm ziemlich traurig finde....

Nach den vielen Rüffeln, die ich jetzt hier einstecken musste (danke trotzdem) bin ich natürlich stark am Überlegen was ich nun tue...tiefer... grösser??? 

Gruss Nefe


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Aug. 2004)

Hallo Nefe,

sooo schlimm ist das alles nun auch wieder nicht. Und Rüffel ? Ich habe mich schon deutlich kerniger geäussert, Jürgen auch...  8) 

Ja, das mit der Teichtiefe ist im Winter sicher ein Problem, da gibt es dem, was Jürgen gesagt hat, nichts hinzuzufügen. Auch mit Ausströmern ist da nichts zu machen, wenn es richtig Frost gibt. Dabei muss der Teich noch nicht einmal durchfrieren - eine ordentlich dicke Eisschicht reicht schon. Da musst Du Dir etwas einfallen lassen, denn in diesem Jahr wird das nichts mehr - oder Du musst sofort loslegen. Je grösser und (in gewissen Grenzen) tiefer der Teich, desto unproblematischer ist er. Die vorhandenen Möglichkeiten kennst natürlich nur Du.

Vor dem Einsetzen von Fischen wartet man tunlichst eine erhebliche Zeit (die Empfehlungen gehen von 6 Wochen bis zu einem Jahr, wobei die Wahrheit wie so oft vermutlich in der Mitte liegt), bevor man Fische einsetzt. Sie fühlen sich in dem nicht eingelaufenen Teich nicht wohl und belasten das Wasser ganz einfach mit Exkrementen - und Futter, denn Du wirst unter diesen Umständen ja zugefüttert haben und zufüttern müssen. Auf der anderen Seite sind die Pflanzen noch voll dabei, sich an die neue Umgebung zu gewöhnen. Als Nährstoff-Verwerter im Teich taugen sie noch nicht, einmal ganz davon abgesehen, dass sie bald beginnen, einzuziehen und sich auf den Winter vorzubereiten. Folge aus allem: Algen, Algen - und eine Wasserqualität, die sich kontinuierlich verschlechtert  (fischgiftige Stoffe).

Auf der anderen Seite hast Du den Teich wirklich sehr schön angelegt. Wenn ich raten soll: "Parke" Deine Fische bei anderen Teichbesitzern oder beim Händler (so der das denn tut) oder in einem Aquarium. Der Teich wird so, wie er ist, gut über den Winter kommen. Das gibt Dir Zeit, Dich hier einmal gut einzulesen, im Frühjahr loszulegen - und den Teich optisch mindestens genauso gelungen anzulegen, wie er heute ist. Dann weisst Du mehr über Substrat, Teichprofil, Pflanzen, Filter, UVC usw. Wenn Du es Dir zutraust, kannst Du natürlich noch im frühen Herbst loslegen, die Fische würde ich dennoch nicht mehr einsetzen.

Wundere Dich übrigens nicht, wenn es nach der Neuanlage des Teiches zu einer Algenplage kommt: Das ist völlig normal (tritt auch in jedem Frühling auf) und legt sich wieder (schadet übrigens den Fischen nicht). Kein Grund, mit UVC draufzuhauen. Ich persönlich halte UVC für überflüssig und kontraproduktiv, bin mir aber sehr bewusst, dass es auch andere Stimmen gibt.

Natürlich kann man hier nicht auf die Schnelle den gesamten Teichbau beschreiben - bei konkreten Fragen helfen Dir aber sicher alle gern.

Viel Erfolg, beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Aug. 2004)

so denn... nun habe ich den Teich mal ein bissl in Ruhe gelassen und trotz der geteilten Meinungen, den Filter laufen lassen, was sich schon ein bissl bemerkbar macht in Form von "Klarer Sicht"... allerdings hat sich leider auch eins meiner "Baby"-__ Moderlieschen in den Filter gezwängt und ich konnte nichts mehr für den Kleinen tun  :cry: ... das war bestimmt der Steinspringer, er war zu neugierig...

Dieses Jahr wird der Teich wohl nicht mehr umgebaut werden, obwohl ich schon ziemlich gebettelt habe  :? 

Aber dafür durfte ich heute Abend meine Fischis mal fotografieren, wobei der, der schön scharf zu sehen ist einer der Fische ist, deren Namen ich nicht mehr weiss

Gruss
Nefe


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Aug. 2004)

Hallo Nefe,
also soweit es erkennbar ist handelt es sich um eine Zuchform des Goldfisches die sich __ Shubunkin nennt.
Das sind Goldfische die fast alle möglichen Farbvarianten haben können.

gruß Tim


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Aug. 2004)

Hallo Nefe,

mh...würde eher auf ein __ Schleierschwanz tippen! 

Shunbunki sind eher bläulich...mit viel mehr Farben.

Aber um das genau sagen zu können...wäre ein schärferes Fodo net schlecht


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Aug. 2004)

also meine Schubunkins sind rot weiß und die anderen rot/schwar/weißen sind keine, lt. Schild am Aquarium, die hatten nen anderen Namen.... und das mit den schafen Fotos ist so eine Sache... meine Fischis halten einfach nicht still, wenn ich abdrücke.


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Aug. 2004)

Hallo,
also rot weiß, mit klaren abtrennungen sind Sarasa, von der form her ist es natürlich bei solchen Bildern ein Ratespiel.
Ich habe in meinem Album Bilder von meinen Shubunkins ( 3) und meinem Sarasa (jetzt nur noch 1er).

gruß Tim


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Aug. 2004)

so, nun hoffe ich doch, auf den Fotos von heute kann man ein bissl mehr erkennen...


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Aug. 2004)

Hallo,

eindeutig Shunbunki


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Aug. 2004)

Ja jetzt ist es wirklich eindeutig   

gruß Tim


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Aug. 2004)

ui, dann sind wohl das hier die anderen, deren Namen ich nicht weiss...


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Aug. 2004)

Hallo,
das sind beides Sarasa, bedeutet das sie nur weiß und rot sind.
Von der Form her würde ich bei beiden auf die normale __ Goldfisch Form tippen. Gibt bei den Schwanzflossen ja sehr viele verschiedene Arten, aber wie gesagt sehen sie bei deinen wie die normalen aus.
hab davon selber einen






gruß Tim


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Aug. 2004)

an alle Liebhaber großer,bunter __ Moderlieschen!   

....diese Eigenarten waren mir bisher auch nicht bekannt....

Entschuldigung, dass ich mich eingemischt habe.

Liebe Grüße!
Berndt


----------

